# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  ....To Nikal Pare Ansuu.....

## Miss_Sweet

Dil pe chot pari to nikal pare ansuu
kisi ki yaad barhi to nikal pare ansuu

Bohat sambhaal ke rakha tha hum ne unn ko par
diloon pe ooss pari to nikal pare ansuu

tamam umar kati paniuon se larte hue
bhawar mein Nao phassi to nikal pare ansuu

Jisse samajhte rahe kahkahoon ki mala hum
wohi kitaab parhi to nikal pare ansuu...

----------


## samshaansari

hoom nice :up;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thankoooo :bg:

----------


## Muzna

good one  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx Muzna sis and Manni BRO  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## waffa

> Dil pe chot pari to nikal pare ansuu
> kisi ki yaad barhi to nikal pare ansuu
> 
> Bohat sambhaal ke rakha tha hum ne unn ko par
> diloon pe ooss pari to nikal pare ansuu
> 
> tamam umar kati paniuon se larte hue
> bhawar mein Nao phassi to nikal pare ansuu
> 
> ...



aham aham kia baat hai ji........ :applaud; :applaud; :applaud; :applaud; :applaud; :applaud; :applaud; :applaud; 

well yai sub kiss nai kia aap kay saath :up; kafi dard tha  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx.... kisi ne nahi kia...

----------


## waffa

tu itna dard kiun ...............

----------


## *Fatima*

wow nice

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> tu itna dard kiun ...............


yeh sirf eik sher hai

----------


## sneha

thanx 4 sharin

----------


## waffa

> Originally Posted by waffa @ Mon Jan 16, 2006 8:12 pm
> 
> tu itna dard kiun ...............
> 
> 
> yeh sirf eik sher hai



aur main b janab shair ki he baat kar rahe hoon :wis;

----------


## moneel24

kool

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx moneel

----------


## waffa

kya bat hai wow ji waw

----------


## Miss_Sweet

koi baat hai kya? :whistle;

----------


## waffa

aray baat he baat hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

acha :bg:

----------


## waffa

ansoo real main nikal parhe hain kisi kay

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kiske??

----------


## waffa

who said that.........???

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wot ? :duno;

----------


## waffa

aray jiiss nai post ki hai wohi udass hai na aur ussy ki tearz nikle the meanz mere

----------


## S@nia

achi hai.

----------


## waffa

ji kafi kool hai muje tu kabol b hay

----------

